# can sombody help me with my 1st air rifle



## good shot wanna be (Jan 7, 2009)

ye so i got a 177 air rifle off my m8 i know nothing about it except that it takes 177 calibre pellets, its a spring piston and that it is made in germany i was wondering if any body could tell me what kind of rifle this is as in the make ps if u didnt guess im a begginer also i can see the two holes on top for the screws but thers no grooves runninging along either side of them do i have to get a special kind of scope if i want to fit one :-?


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

RWS??


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The side view is the same as my RWS. Only I dont have Original on top


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

when did you buy or get it?


----------



## good shot wanna be (Jan 7, 2009)

jake8958 said:


> when did you buy or get it?


my m8 gave it to me last year he said hes had it in his loft wen hemoved into his house and had no need for it


----------



## mtw4jesus (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey M8,
Those 2 holes are to be used to mount a rail on which you can mount a scope using a scope mount or scope rings ,but, the mounts don't screw onto those holes, the holes are for the rail and put a DOVETAIL rail on it not a weaver, ok. Anyone in a sporting goods store should be able to tell you what I mean. And yes you need a special kind of scope, nothing fancy just look around for a good durable scope that won't break due to the "unique" forward-backward recoil of spring-piston air rifles. I personally use a buckmaster scope and it performs well on my RWS 48, I'd be glad to assist you in anyway I can, feel free to give me a Buzz, Enjoy, M8!
MTW


----------

